

Getting to Obama's Goal of 1 Million Electric Vehicles - sprinkle
http://ecopolitology.org/2011/01/27/getting-to-obamas-goal-of-1-million-electric-vehicles/

======
byoung2
I've said this many times before, but the problem with putting more electric
vehicles on the road is not the technology, it's the infrastructure. We simply
don't have enough places to plug them in. Right now the technology is at a
point where you can go 100-200 miles on a charge that takes 8+ hours. The
range needs to get much better, and the charge time much shorter before you
attract anyone but early adopters.

We need charging stations in shopping malls, grocery stores, office buildings,
and schools. And there would need to be an incentive for apartment owners and
HOA's to install them in shared parking garages for residents who don't have
the luxury of installing one in a private garage. We also need a battery swap
program for people who don't have time to wait while their car charges up for
several hours.

